# Wanted - R33 GTR 95/96



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Ideally I would love to track down my old MNP R33 that I sold a couple of years ago which when checking the plate hasn't had a MOT in over a year.

However I am also open to any other R33's that you may have for sale, I am not too scared of rust if someone has a bit of project one due to rust but I am also happy to consider well looked after ones. I have seen everything currently listed amungst the various car selling sites but wondered if you lot could help me either find my old car or identify one for sale that isn't readily advertised?

Cheers


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ive got your car in storage ;-)


----------

